# Continuing Edu.



## Petey0397 (Jan 16, 2012)

Does anyone here know if the military will allow to use T.A. funds to keep your certs current?

I've got NR-EMT-P and need to start banging out C.E. Furthermore, who do I need to talk to about potentially getting CE's for the training I'm currently in.

Any help is appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Luno (Jan 17, 2012)

You should be able to, just keep in mind that they have to be through an approved institution, and there's a quarterly cap...


----------

